# Fein Multimaster Great solid product for multi tasking A++



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had one for years it's a great tool


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

I like the concept and the reviews are good, but I just can't get past the cost. Now that their patent has expired I'll probably buy one of the lower-cost models from Rockwell or Bosch. I may even drop the $40 for the cheap Harbor Freight model just to see if I use it very often.


----------



## EricWrights (Jul 1, 2009)

Also have a look at Dremel. I've posted a review here.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/816


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I have one, purchased it for the sander but find that I'm using it as a saw quite often. 
A nice feature the power cord is about 16 ft, I don't ever remember needing an extension cord with t.
I have the dust collection accessory and it works very well.


----------



## newguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Just bought the dremel and now wished i would have purchased the Fein. I hesitated with the price but you get what you pay for…...


----------



## chickenguru (Mar 15, 2010)

This tool is awsome. Used it to seperate my glued countertop from my new cabinets. decided to add a dish washer after a year of being complete. sitting inside a cabinet and using this requirews ear protection but couldn't have done it with any other type of tool. Cant speek for the other knock offs but the fein is sweet.


----------



## cjohnson (Oct 27, 2010)

I just picked up the Fein Multimaster. I was very hesitant because of the price but I thought back to every other time I buy a tool and try to save money, and end up regretting it, so I spent the $400.

I am absolutely astonished at how good this tool is. Absolutely no comparison to the others that I borrowed in the past. It is so much faster and much easier to control. I find that I am using it more often on the job site. I now just leave it out just in case.

This tool is an absolute time saver and worth every penny when you make your living from carpentry!


----------

